# The Great Metformin Debate!



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi to all you PCOS girlies!

I've been on Metformin for about 6 months now, albeit on and off, and I am doubting as to whether to continue. I'm really not sure it is doing anything for me.

My prescription ran out last month and I had a four week break, just out of laziness really! 

I've now been back on it for 2 weeks, and am remembering how much I hated it!

I was wondering if we could share our opinions of Metformin here, just like we did a few months back when quite a few of us were starting on it?

I was thinking if we could fill out the following Q's it might help draw comparisons? You can copy and paste the questions and add any others that you like...

Thanks in advance, 
Looking forward to hearing about other people's experiences,
Kate x

How long have you been on Metformin for?

What dose are you on?

Do you take any other drugs/vits with it?

Do you have PCOS and do you have any physical symptoms?

Has the Metformin helped these symptoms at all?

Were you of normal weight before starting the Metformin?

Has Metformin affected your weight/size? Has it made you feel bloated?

Did you have absent/irregular periods before taking Metformin and has the Metformin helped to make them more regular?

As far as you are aware, has the Metformin helped you ovulate?

Do you plan to stay on Metformin indefinately?


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

How long have you been on Metformin for? 6 months, with a short break in between

What dose are you on? 2 x 850mg per day

Do you take any other drugs/vits with it? I was on Clomid for 4 months, stopped now. I take multi vits, linseed oil, green tea and herbs.

Do you have PCOS and do you have any physical symptoms?  Yes. I suffer from mild to moderate acne, excess hair (yuk!) and when I put a few pounds on, it sits straight on my tummy!

Has the Metformin helped these symptoms at all? I don't really think so. I go through phases when my skin looks clearer but not sure if this is the Met or not. If anything, I feel hairier now than I did a year ago 

Were you of normal weight before starting the Metformin? Yes, but could do with losing a stone!

Has Metformin affected your weight/size? Has it made you feel bloated? I don't think the Met has helped my weight loss attempts at all. It could have been the Clomid, but even now without Clomid, I feel seriously bloated and puffed up in the tummy. I think if anything, its hindering my weight loss.

Did you have absent/irregular periods before taking Metformin and has the Metformin helped to make them more regular? I had absent periods - 3/4 per year - and Clomid and Metformin helped me ovulate and have regular(ish) cycles. Now I'm just back on the Met, my cycle is at 5 weeks already, with no sign of a period. So no, its not helping.

As far as you are aware, has the Metformin helped you ovulate? I don't think it has, no. I only ovulated with Clomid.

Do you plan to stay on Metformin indefinately? No, I'm thinking of stopping. Going to seek advice from specialist first though.


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Kate

I was on Metformin about 13 months before getting pregnant with my DD.  I have now been back on it for about 3/4 months.

I'm on 850mg x 2 a day

I am currently taking 1000mg vit c, pregnacare and 100mg garlic caps (odourless).  When I got pregnant with DD I was also taking baby aspirin once a day.  I also did Ovulation Induction, it wasn't just Metformin alone that helped me get pregnant.

Yes, I have PCOS and symptoms are: irregular cycles, spots, excess hair.

I was slightly underweight when I first started taking Metformin and I then lost half a stone because of it.  I'm now hoping Metformin will help me lose my baby weight - I need to lose another stone (ish).

Periods irregular - up to 54 days.  Since being on Metformin they have regulated more from 31 - 41 days.

I'm pretty sure I've ovulated that last two months as I felt it - ouch!

I plan to stay on Metformin until our family is complete.

Hope the above helps

Terri xx

P.S. Try and persevere with Metformin, I know the side effects are pants but it took longer than 6 months before I felt like it was doing something


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

My drs have told me that metformion is not used for loosing weight but is for egg quality.. theyve told me to carry on taking it.. although it seems to make no differenceon the surface because it improves egg quality in those with pcos where the egg quality can be poor.

When we had our ivf i had been on met for a few months and we had 11 eggs fertilise out of the 12 and all good quality so i'm going to carry on with mine incase i need to have ec again in the future


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

Been on Metformin for about 3 months, 500mg 3 times a day. Also take multivit and fish oil.  Have a horrendous stomach - I look about 4 months pg and have always been very hairy.  Cycle is sort of regular at present but in the past irregular.  Haven't had to epilate so much this last few months - that could be because of metformin or I'm finnally destroying those hair follicles or I'm not being so paranoid at the moment because of treatment being my main cause of paranoia.  I think I'll settle for metformin though, if only to justify metformin bum.
Am about 1- 1 1/2stone overweight.  Have trouble dieting.  Did lose a stone last year but put it back on with last 2 iuis and not dieted properly since- lazy cow springs to mind.  I did lose about 4 pounds when I started metformin and have kept it off which isn't too bad considering my intake (comfort eater with little will power)
I don't think it has helped ovulation but that was not an issue.  I am taking it to inprove egg quality.  EC&ET in June so hopefully I will have lots of healthy eggs.
Am going to persevere with it because I feel there is some benefit from it.


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

hi there i have  been on metformin 850mg x 3 daily since last october,i am just re-starting clomid again i also take folic acid and multivitamins when i remember lol.I have pcos i have a lot of the symptons worst ones are hairiness,absent periods abdominal pains and muscular pains.I think metformin has helped me in a big way i was overweight when i started taking metformin and have lost three dress sizes since oct last year though it tends to make me feel bloated at times though i feel better for the weight loss.I had absent periods i would be lucky to see one a yr b4 taking metformin for the first couple of months of taking these i didnt see any sign of one but touch wood since january i have seen a cycle every month what a result!!!(it is like my birthdays have come all at once when one shows lol),i am not sure if i am ovulating i will find this out on my next cycle (next month) and i do plan to stay on metformin until i concieve at least as i think they have helped me a lot and i am  lot happier...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

How long have you been on Metformin for?

I have been on it for about 18 months now and was on it for 6 months the year before that but had a 6 month break 

What dose are you on? 

4 x 500 a day


Do you take any other drugs/vits with it?

have been on clomid! too many cycles to mention and also took it while on ovulation induction injections

Do you have PCOS and do you have any physical symptoms? 

i have pcos and i have small amount of excess hair and have extra weight especially around middle area , infrequent periods and im also a thyroid (underactive ) sufferer


Has the Metformin helped these symptoms at all?

i think the metformin has helped me mantain my weight as it used to fluctuate quite a bit, also my periods are as regular as clockwork since i started taking it which is nothing short of a miracle for me


Were you of normal weight before starting the Metformin?  No had put on weight rapidly 

Has Metformin affected your weight/size? Has it made you feel bloated? i lost three stone when first started taking it , combined with low carb diet and weight has been stable since then

Did you have absent/irregular periods before taking Metformin and has the Metformin helped to make them more regular?  my periods were very infrequent before taking it and are now every 5 weeks without fail

As far as you are aware, has the Metformin helped you ovulate? I have had some 21 day bloods done on the metformin and it seems i am ovulating sparadically  throughout the year

Do you plan to stay on Metformin indefinately? 
Yes as the reason i started taking it was i am insulin resistant as well as a pcos sufferer and feel that sometimes the drug might be helping us out more than the physical things we can actually see, like with ovulation etc

I think taking the drug has to be a personal thing as i am one of the lucky ones who only really gets metformin bum occasionally and not too much else , where as it doesnt always suit eveyone


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh thanks girls, I do so appreciate your replies  

Its just nice to see what the Metformin is doing for others, especially when I am doubting whether continue. After reading your replies, I think maybe I have not given the Met a good chance to work. I was taking it with Clomid before and didnt get a chance to see what it would do for me on its own. Have to admit, I have been a bit bad at forgetting to take it, too.

I am going to ARGC tomorrow for an initial consultation (so scared) and will ask them their opinion.

Ju - I had absolutely no idea that the Met was good for egg quality, so thanks for that. Another incentive to stick with it.

Anyway, must stop babbling, thanks for the advice - will persevere a while longer!

Good luck to you all, 
Love
Kate x


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

How long have you been on Metformin for?
JUST OVER A YEAR.

What dose are you on?
500MG 4 TIMES A DAY

Do you take any other drugs/vits with it?
YEAH TAKE SANATOGEN PRO NATAL

Do you have PCOS and do you have any physical symptoms?
YEAH WEIGHT GAIN, HAIR, ERATIC CYCLES JUST HAD 86 DAY CYCLE LAST ONE WAS 73 DAYS!

Has the Metformin helped these symptoms at all?
I CAN SAY NO BUT THE BLOOD TESTS SAY THEY ARE HELPING BUT NOT IN THE WAYS I WANT IF YOU GET WHAT I MEAN?

Were you of normal weight before starting the Metformin?
NO I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN OVERWEIGHT

Has Metformin affected your weight/size? Has it made you feel bloated?
FEEL SICK A LOT OF THE TIME AND BLOATED! CONFUSING!

Did you have absent/irregular periods before taking Metformin and has the Metformin helped to make them more regular?
NO NOT REALLY BUT IT DID AT FIRST BUT THEN SEEMS TO HAVE WORN OFF!

As far as you are aware, has the Metformin helped you ovulate?
NOT THAT IM AWARE OF NO

Do you plan to stay on Metformin indefinately?
CONSUTANT SAYS I HAVE TO BUT I REALLY WANT TO TRY CLOMID BUT CONSUTANT IS NOT KEEN ANY ONE ELSE FIND THIS?


----------

